
Where business logic isolation fails with RDBMSses - timmeeuwissen
https://ministryofdev.org/2016/11/08/where-business-logic-isolation-fails-with-rdbmsses/
======
woliveirajr
> If you’ve already decided that you have to have an RDBMS to clear the job,
> take this advice: screw the good advice ‘never design for the future’.

This gives a high expectancy for the article. It begins in a good way, with a
real database, but all of sudden it ends. Some questions are presented, but
I'm sure it will get much more valuable when the problems are solved by
showing the answers and examples. Probably a following article will complement
it, no?

